# Adorable Senior Dog in Hendersonville, NC (James)



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Hendersonville, NC | JAMES

Really precious looking senior boy in Hendersonville, NC.


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

*those eyes!*

My word, those eyes and that face, I wish he were closer! I hope he finds a home soon, he looks lonely!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I know. I'm too far away, too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LauraBella said:


> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Hendersonville, NC | JAMES
> 
> Really precious looking senior boy in Hendersonville, NC.



Have you emailed the rescue groups for that area? You can find them listed here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I emailed the rescue list to the shelter, and I also emailed several rescues myself with the information.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Received a reply from one rescue stating that TGRR could help him if someone could at least get him to Winston-Salem. 

<that rescues email: [email protected]>


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*James*

I emld the NC Golden Rescues for James right now

Can anyone email Tim Gale at Triad at: [email protected] and let them know they can get him to Winston Salem?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like the Charlotte Club is the closest GR Rescue to this shelter-have you heard back from them?

Also: Foothills GR in SC and TVGRR in TN both cover WESTERN NC, they may be an option if the Charlotte Club and TGRR can't take him.

*NEVER MIND, sorry I was posting at the same time as others were. Looks like TGRR is coming through.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Hi!
How do you know Triad is coming through.
LauraBella said they need to get him from shelter to winston-salem.
Don't know if Triad contact the shelter or not.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't heard from the Charlotte club.

Has anyone volunteered to get him to Winston Salem?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Hi!
> How do you know Triad is coming through.
> ...





LauraBella said:


> Received a reply from one rescue stating that TGRR could help him if someone could at least get him to Winston-Salem.
> 
> <that rescues email: [email protected]>


Karen-I was going by what LauraBella posted in the above thread. 


TGRR should have a Transport team of volunteers and also volunteers who are listed with shelters authorized to pull.

IF TGRR doesn't have any availabe volunteers for transport, maybe someone from the Transport list can help out.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I can go to Winston and get him if it's still needed. I'll shoot Tom an email


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure how Winston Salem was posted this guy is by Asheville, more than a 6 hour round trip......


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Not sure how Winston Salem was posted this guy is by Asheville, more than a 6 hour round trip......


I emailed all the North Carolina rescues, plus a few in surrounding states. So, some were farther than others. That happened to be the rescue that has replied to me. However, it is possible that another rescue might have contacted the shelter. Or perhaps they have contacted each other (I copied several at once, and noted that in the postscript).


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> I can go to Winston and get him if it's still needed. I'll shoot Tom an email


You are so awesome!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have put out a couple of SOS's to see if someone can pull, and meet me halfway. Tom did email me back saying based on the Picture, they'd take him if we can get him there...still working on it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

You are just wonderful. Yes, email Tim or Tom Gale (not sure if it's Tim or Tom)
[email protected] 
and also the Triad email too,
[email protected]
to be on safe side, to make sure he gets it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum
> 
> You are just wonderful. Yes, email Tim or Tom Gale (not sure if it's Tim or Tom)
> [email protected]
> ...


 
Tom Gale is the INTAKE COORDINATOR for TGRR-he answers both email accounts, so he can be reached either way-the first email address is his personal email.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> I have put out a couple of SOS's to see if someone can pull, and meet me halfway. Tom did email me back saying based on the Picture, they'd take him if we can get him there...still working on it.


If you don't hear anything back, I'm only about an hour from Hendersonville and could pull him this Saturday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Augustus McCrae's mom*

Augustus McCrae's mom

Bless you for offering-I'm sure that will make GoldenMum happy.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Augusta M's Mom, you are awesome, too!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am taking 3 labs to a transport to go North for adoptions on Friday, I am meeting the transport in Statesville (about 1.5 hours east of shelter), is there anyone who could pull him and meet me Friday, I could then bring him back to TGRR


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Please keep all paws crossed that this works, I believe I have someone who can pull and meet me halfway to get this Golden boy into rescue. I will pick him up Friday, after I drop the three labs going North!!!! Hope this goes off without a hitch!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for helping this guy get into rescue. Praying everything works out on Friday. Please let us know how it goes. Have a safe trip.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Pray all goes smooth for you and the doggies, blessings to you for your efforts!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Wow! YOu reallyhave your hands full with the 3 Labs going and James!
If it doesn't work out for Friday, remember Augustus M's Mom's generous offer about Saturday.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just spoke with Terri at the shelter, James had a cough and was taken to the vet as they feared it might be heart issues. Good news, James just needs a round of antibiotics, and will be as good as old gold can be. A local family is interested in him, and if that doesn't work out James will go to Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue. This facility sounds wonderful, as they vet and neuter/spay their residents.....sounds like for a NC facility...it must be on the good list. I will touch base with Terri next week, just to get an update on James!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*FHGRR is wonderful-*James will be in very good hands wit them-well cared for and a great family will be found for him.

Thanks for all your time and effort Goldenmum!

Travel safely on Friday with the Labs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for James!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there a Foothills rescue in NC too, or do you mean the one in SC?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Is there a Foothills rescue in NC too, or do you mean the one in SC?


FOOTHILLS is the one located in SC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foothills*

God Bless, Foothills, for taking James!!


----------

